# fasciculatum in situ



## My Green Pets (Jun 30, 2021)

"Clustered lady's slipper"
Found this little one today on another Colorado mountain hike.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow, so nice. Great photos of a plant that has been seen by few in person. I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks, I'm just psyched that I get to write 'in situ' next to any orchid photo I have taken, haha. This plant grows right next to a fairly heavily trafficked trail, but you have to be looking for it, and there are other big, impressive things nearby that probably serve to distract the majority of passers-by.


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2021)

Congratulations! Great photos and a lovely surprise for me.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 1, 2021)

Great findings and fotoes of an extremely rare species!!!Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Thanks, I'm just psyched that I get to write 'in situ' next to any orchid photo I have taken, haha. This plant grows right next to a fairly heavily trafficked trail, but you have to be looking for it, and there are other big, impressive things nearby that probably serve to distract the majority of passers-by.



I know the feeling! In this case, being an inconspicuous species is to its advantage. For me, I love to get on my belly to appreciate miniature flowers like this one. Congrats on the find.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 2, 2021)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 2, 2021)

Great to see this uncommon Cyps in situ. Thanks for sharing your photos.


My Green Pets said:


> ......This plant grows right next to a fairly heavily trafficked trail, but you have to be looking for it, .........


Even this place is 'in situ'


----------

